# Contest: Win a Complete Pactimo Water-Repelling Cycling Kit



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Where I live in Indiana it rains a lot and hard, so far I haven't found any gear that will prevent rain from getting onto my body while riding. I would love to review a Pactimo Water Repelling Cycling Kit to see how it fairs here.


----------

